
WikiLeaks Reveals How the US Aggressively Pursued Regime Change in Syria - cinquemb
http://www.truth-out.org/progressivepicks/item/33180-wikileaks-reveals-how-the-us-aggressively-pursued-regime-change-in-syria-igniting-a-bloodbath
======
mamon
Is anyone really surprised by this? US deliberately created immigration crisis
in Europe to weaken EU position in TTIP negotiations. Creation of ISIS was
also American doing, because such military-oriented country is in desperate
need of having an enemy. If there were no terrorist in this world how would
you justify spending billions of dollars on military equipment?

EDIT: If anyone has hard time believing that this was US who created ISIS
think about simple fact: Just two or so weeks after Russia started bombing
ISIS Obama announces the end of 500 mln $ worth military support program for
Syrian "democratic oposition" :)

